# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Prozesse in den hintergrund schicken..bzw wieder holen

## NeoR7

wer kann mir da weiterhelfen.. 

gruß

----------


## poet

mit "<programmname>" &" (zb "gkrellm &") startest du das Programm direkt in den bg(=background).

eine laufende applikation kannst du mit STRG+Z pausieren und dann per eingabe von "bg" in den Hintergrund schicken.

Eine Übersicht über sämtliche, in den Hintergrund geladene Prozesse, erhälst du durch "jobs". Jeder Job ist durch eine %Zahl gekennzeichnet. Mit "fg %zahl" kannst du einen Prozess wieder in den Vordergrund holen bzw ihn killen durch "kill -9 %zahl".



Ich denke das genügt für den Anfang  :Big Grin:

----------


## richy19

Ich glaube da gibt es die beiden shell commandos bg (Background) und fg (foreground)

Meines wissens kann man damit Prozesse in den Vordergrund bzw. in den Hintergrund schicken.

----------


## nono

Hi,

eleganter funktioniert das ganze mit screen.... Sollte bei jeder Distri dubai sein...

Und so sollte es funktionieren.... Der Prozess heißt dserver und das hatte ich mal in einem anderen Forum gepostet...

"Um den Server zu starten lautet das Kommando:

screen -S dserver -d -m dserver

der erste "dserver" nach dem -S gibt der Screen - Session den Namen dserver.....

zurückholst du ihn mit

screen -r dserver

und wieder in den Hintergrund mit

screen -d dserver ...

Mit 

 screen -ls

kannst du dir deine laufenden Screens ansehen... Also wenn du nur mal sehen willst, ob der Server noch da ist, reicht ein - ls....."

Ciao, Nono.

----------

